
DI Containers Are Code Polluters - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/03/di-containers-are-evil.html?2014-39
======
SchizoDuckie
Call me oldskool, but I wholeheartedly agree.

Dependency injection via settings files leads to 'magic' code that's a mess to
debug if you're new to a platform/stack (I'm looking at you, Symfony2)

No longer can you just click through an object and follow the path to where a
dependency comes from, you now need to wade through stacks of code and then
end up in some xml/yml/json file.

